# Mississippi headwaters retriever club trial



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10,13,16,18,19,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,31,33,34,36,37,40,42

26 Total


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

They scrapped the first series of the Open and apparently the new setup is taking a very looooong time.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Yea, heard it was a five bird test. Shoot a bird out of the left station (mom and pop), shoot the far right hand bird, pick that up, then run a blind and come back and shoot the pop side of the mom and pop and then the last bird. Ya better get some pencil and paper to write that down. Should take a while.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,5,6,9,10,16,18,19,25,27,37,42

12 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results 

1st-#9 Rory O/H Steve Helgoth
2nd-#1 Gracie O/Judy Aycock, Sylvia McClure, Laurie Junewick H/ Judy Aycock
3rd-#10 Reba O/H Tom Fait
4th-#37 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#25 Air O/H Dennis Pugh

JAMS- 27,19,16,6,5

Congrats to All!!


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Open news anyone?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

2,8,13,15,16,22,26,30,31,35,42,44,45,49,54,57,58,64,69,70,71,72,73

23 total


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all ! Wayda go Ida and the werewolf !


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

HUGE congratulations to Steve Helgoth on his Amateur Win with Rory. 
He's only had this dog since February,, hard work has its rewards.
Gracie continues to excel, congratulations to Judy on her 2nd.

Mark


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Big congrats to Steve and Jan - could Rory be following in his mother's footsteps? Big shoes to fill - his mother, Gracie, was a great, great dog that was lost way too young! And, congrats to Sylvia, Laurie and Judy on a different but also wonderful Gracie's performance. Must be something in the name....hmmmm


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

sorry to nag - any more open news?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Last report I received they were still running
The Wb. It has a sluice next to a scented point
with Tulies involved where you lose sight 
of dog for a few. They were almost half way done
close to 11:00 am- have heard nothing since then.

Just updated: 10 to 4th - do not have numbers- 
Only know Farmer has 5 back. This is all 2nd hand and
could be easily wrong.

If anyone knows more please post.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Congrats Steve and Rory!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open results:
1st Cash Mealman/ Danny Farmer
2nd Sugar Medford / Chris Ledford
3rd Gracie McClure/ Danny Farmer
4th ? A yellow dog she runs/ Lynn Troy
RJ and Jams- Roper McClure,
Merle Thompson & Dottie Thompson /Danny Farmer
All the jams I know

Congratulations to all especially Dave,
Steve, and Yvette Mealman! Cash's win
qualified him for the 2012 National Open
Great job Team Farmer!


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Congrats! Go Cash! I have a Cash puppy now that's 6 months he is an awesome puppy hope to be running derby with him.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

That yellow bitch that Lynn Troy got 4th with is Candy.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Big congrats to Steve, Jan and Rory!!! Also big congrats to Team Vinwood!!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations to both Steve and Danny on the wins. I had the privilege of training with both gentlemen a few weeks ago in MN at Danny's place.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Steve and Rory were really clicking as a team this weekend.

We have had a fabulous vacation visiting with relatives and training dogs in MN and on the gorgeous and wild Upper Peninsula of Michigan amongst the moose, bear and wolves. 

We would like to thank the Mississippi Headwaters RC members for their hard work ~ this trial was an excellent team effort and truly a class-act. Thanks also go to the Amateur Judges who put on straight-up, non-convoluted (yet difficult) marking tests and blinds. It was a pure pleasure to run this trial and we thank all of the very nice contestants and workers who made it all possible.

We will be back as we loved Northern Minnesota (especially Bemidji) ~ where all the women are strong, all the men are good-looking, and all the dogs are above average!


----------

